# 3 recent rescues - these guys should cheer you up



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here are 3 of our recent rescues and sucessful releases back into the wild. And for Maggie and those that know the story just a note our honkers are back and have their nest in the planter box I'll get pictures soon as time allows - looks like we have 4 eggs so far the last time Momma Goose would let me look.

This little fellow is a male Kestral (aka Sparrow Hawk). They really aren't hawks at all but the smallest member of the Falcon family. He had a broken wing but we were able to splint him up and he healed perfectly. He was released last Sunday. Kestrals are good little fellows they eat a lot of bugs.










This young lady is a Red-Shouldered Hawk she had a broken leg but she healed up perfectly and was released 3/1/09 hopefully in time for her to mate and get her nest going this spring.










This little girl is a Rough-Legged Hawk she came in nearly starved and suffering with a massive G.I. infection (probably a poisened mouse or rat caused) she was released yesterday so she could get on her way to her nesting grounds up north. These guys migrate down for the winter and then go back to Canada and Alaska for spring nesting and summer. Very pretty young lady.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good for you! I love raptors! Just because it is in my nature the middle pic, is a male coopers hawk, unless i read the captions wrong...Again GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

And the weird thing is, one just spooked the heck out of the 8 Bourke's Parakeets that are in an large cage in my living room, just after i replied to your post! 
Every know and then one lands in the White Pine that is just outside the window were they are. Again GOOD job. I wish i had the time and dedication that you have. My Hat is off to you. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you check the band number's on the Cooper? I lost one three day's ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Did you check the band number's on the Cooper? I lost one three day's ago


I saw yours over here about an hour ago , come get it anytime


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful and WELL DONE!!! I don't think there is any feeling comparable to watching a previously bereft soul run/trot/swim/fly free after you've been the rehabber.

We have Kestrels here at Wolfwood and, every now and then, one is injured or trapped in a chimney and we have the honor of helping it. They are such incredibly beautiful birds!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome job as usual on those magnificent, lucky birds!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I like those kestrals too they are so colorful and true spitefires to say the least  Love that you could help them all , nice work my good fellow


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nah Brummie, it had a south side band on it. DID look like some of your old Homers thou! LOL! Dave


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous birds! Great job rehabbing this trio! I have to admit, I'd be hesitant to approach that Rough-Legged Hawk - she looks FIERCE!!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

NAH! Just scared. Dave


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Rough-Legged Hawk and the Kestral, nice looking birds. What a thrill to be able to help them out and let them go. Great Job!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NAB,

The birds are gorgeous and I love that little male kestral (is that something like a purple pipe cleaner you used to wrap the wing....or part of his gorgeous plumage? ). He looks like a charming little fellow. My sister had them come by her bird feeder, and they dive bomb quite fast, and you never notice them until all the little birds are scattered and stressed out.

Thanks for sharing, your threads make me smile . Thank you for all the good work you do for all God's (bird) creatures, great and small.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yay!! so happy your having some success, almost everything that has come to me this winter has not made it . -the cooper last week had multiple fractures to her wing and pelvis, and boy was she flippen fiesty, i had no idea her injuries were so sever until the xrays, screech owl didn't make it, mourning dove didn't make it, a slew of gull didn't make it, dovkie didn't make it, everyone was too far gone to help, the only guy that's doing well is a black back gull who had to have his eye removed, he's on the mend and hopefully will be ready for release next week. winter time is tough, i'm ready for cute healthy little babies and success!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds! I wish I could have a pet Kestral. They're so cute! 
And I also agree with LuckyT on the middle bird. Red Shoulders, Coopers, and Sharp Shins look very similar from the front. Red Shoulders usually have a darker face though I think. But of course we can't see the back of the bird, so it just might be a Red Shoulder.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Becky you are right, but the white at the base of the tail, is the give away...Dave


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Nab - you and Nancy have done it again - saved three beautiful creatures! I loved the pictures - the little Kestral was especially fetching. 

Hooray too that the Canadas are back in the flower bed. I'll be looking forward to pictures of the cute little guys. I still think it is so cool that she picks that location each year to raise her babies. Thank you so much for remembering how much I love them.

Since we have our own red shouldered hawk couple that we kinda "look after", I have read a lot of stuff about them. One of the links I ran across was so interesting. It is a little sad simply because life is so hard on any wild bird but it is also a very sweet story. It is long but worth the time reading - even in installment form...... http://watware.com/hawkcam/hawkstory.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are some great shots of those beautiful birds. I love the Kestral. He's a cutie!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I see you and Nancy are up to good works again, Nab!!

Your pictures are always the greatest and do the birds proud!!

Of course, a happy ending always helps with the reading!!

I, too, remember the geese and their favorite nesting spot!! Along with Maggie, will be looking forward to updates!

AND, how are your pijies doing nowadays??

Love and Hugs

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------

